# Dover operating theatre



## oldscrote (Apr 26, 2011)

Has anyone been here?

http://www.heritage-explorer.co.uk/web/he/imagebythemedetail.aspx?crit=&ctid=9&id=2306


----------



## mookster (Apr 27, 2011)

I went there years ago, they used to do tours around the entire WWII complex complete with smells (yuck) flickering lights, explosions etc etc. Properly creepy stuff if you were 7 or 8 like I was.


----------

